
China's Thirteenth Five-Year Plan - logancg
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Five-year_plans_of_China#Thirteenth_Plan_.282016.E2.80.932020.29
======
paradite
This is why I like my country. You don't need to worry about the continuation
of the policies after transitioning of power. Yes there are different focuses
but no dramatic shifts in the general direction.

I don't want to get into a debate on democracy. But you got to admit that
knowing your long-term policy won't suddenly change due to an election has its
own merits.

